# Minolta Autocord focusing lever question



## invisible

I've just got myself a Minolta Autocord. It's in pretty good shape, the shooting lens in particular looking like it has never seen the light of day before. Everything seems to be in perfect working order, including the much-maligned focusing lever  intact, and moving smoothly.

The question is: was the focusing lever prone to break in all Autocord models? Or later models were actually spared of the problem? (Mine is a Model I, from 1965.)

Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## compur

I don't know if it was all models but it is pretty common to find them with that part broken.  Minolta may have beefed up that part on the later models, I'm not sure.


----------



## invisible

compur said:


> I don't know if it was all models but it is pretty common to find them with that part broken.  Minolta may have beefed up that part on the later models, I'm not sure.


That's what I'm thinking/hoping too, but would like to confirm  hence the question. If my version of the camera is also prone to break, then I'm going to baby it 24/7. But if Minolta finally smartened up after 10 years of broken levers, then I can just relax and enjoy the camera.


----------



## dxqcanada

Because of your question ... I just broke the focus knob off of my wife's Autocord (1958) while adjusting the focus (she is not too happy about it) !!
Slight vertical force on the lever caused the problem ... that it the weak point.

It appears that the metal they used is very brittle, so it does not bend ... therefore causing breakage.
Now I have to figure out how to fix it, or replace the lever/mechanism.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> Because of your question ... I just broke the focus knob off of my wife's Autocord (1958) while adjusting the focus (she is not too happy about it) !!
> Slight vertical force on the lever caused the problem ... that it the weak point.
> 
> It appears that the metal they used is very brittle, so it does not bend ... therefore causing breakage.
> Now I have to figure out how to fix it, or replace the lever/mechanism.


Ugh, that's not good! I feel partly responsible for this mess. Here's some help:

Minolta Autocord Focus Knob Repair for Dummies | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
and
Minolta Autocord Restoration Project - a set on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Yeah, saw those already.

DO NOT put any up/down force on the focus knob !!!

I am going to discuss this with a friend of mine who works with metal to see if there is a way of welding/soldering it.
I really do not want to build a new mechanism.

From what I have read on net ... it appears that all Autocords have the same metal material for the lever/knob ... I have seen an ad for the CDS (later model) with broken off focus knob.


----------



## dxqcanada

Not really your fault ... I suspect it was going to happen at some point when she was going to use it, which would have been worse.

Maybe I can find another and replace parts ... though I just put new leather on it which I will have to remove.


----------



## invisible

If you're not in the mood to fix this yourself, you might find this info interesting: Flickr: Discussing Trusted Autocord repair - Karl Bryan email change in AutoCord

This guy's name shows up on every forum where Autocords are discussed. It looks like he's good, affordable, and fast.


----------



## dxqcanada

Karl has emailed me about his servicing and pricing.
I will have to think about doing this myself or sending it to Karl.

He did add some info about the focus lever:

"Focus levers that are bent due to impact should not be straightened out because this will definitely break the focus lever (the zinc aluminum tin alloy used for the focus lever work hardens and cracks very easily).  A properly lubricated focus helix will prevent the majority of focus lever breakage problems."
"...most focus levers are broken due to the helix grease hardening and then someone forcing the lever. The other cause of broken focus levers is impact to the focus knob/front of camera. If the camera is carried with the focus at infinity then the focus knob is adequately protected and shouldn't be subject to bumps/bruises."


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> A properly lubricated focus helix will prevent the majority of focus lever breakage problems."
> "...most focus levers are broken due to the helix grease hardening and then someone forcing the lever.


Yes, that's what I had read  the grease hardens with time and this, along with the not-so-sturdy material the lever is made of, is what creates the problem.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ok, can't weld zinc aluminum ... so, I am going to try some JB Weld to adhere the knob to the lever (I will have to sacrifice the distance plate).


----------



## dxqcanada

... I also found this note in an APUG post:

"Also, if you open the back door with the focus in the midrange, the back will swing and press to break/bend the focus lever."


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> ... I also found this note in an APUG post:
> 
> "Also, if you open the back door with the focus in the midrange, the back will swing and press to break/bend the focus lever."


Yes, I've just confirmed this (without breaking the lever, mind you). What were these engineers thinking?


----------



## dxqcanada

My friend explained to me that the zinc-aluminum was a very easy metal to use in molds, so was used a lot in the old days.
Too bad that it gets brittle.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> My friend explained to me that the zinc-aluminum was a very easy metal to use in molds, so was used a lot in the old days.
> Too bad that it gets brittle.


My thought was, knowing that the material was brittle, how on earth can they not prevent the back door hitting the focus lever when it's placed in the midrange?

This is a stunning camera, with a classic look, in some ways more advanced than my Rolleiflex... yet the issue above seems like a rookie mistake


----------



## dxqcanada

I have "fixed" her camera (OK, I bought another one for her).
It is an upgrade ... Minolta Autocord LMX.
The light meter is still accurate, and I was able to do a leather transfer.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, I noticed you have not put the Minolta on your blog.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> I have "fixed" her camera (OK, I bought another one for her).
> It is an upgrade ... Minolta Autocord LMX.
> The light meter is still accurate, and I was able to do a leather transfer.


That's a beauty! So what are you going to do with the broken one? Was it cheaper to buy this one than getting the other one fixed?



dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I noticed you have not put the Minolta on your blog.


I've been too lazy lately. I really should update the blog one of these days.


----------



## dxqcanada

It was going to cost $125.00 to get it replaced by Karl ... and I got the LMX for $165.00.
I am going to use the broken one for parts in case I "break" something else on her camera ... actually I can't since I am not allowed to touch the new one.

You should update the blog with you Minolta, it would be a nice addition. There are not many people shooting with non-Rollei/Yashica TLR's.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> It was going to cost $125.00 to get it replaced by Karl ... and I got the LMX for $165.00.
> I am going to use the broken one for parts in case I "break" something else on her camera ... actually I can't since I am not allowed to touch the new one.


That makes perfect sense. I thought Karl's prices were more reasonable than $125, but then again my perception was based on the praise he got on the forums.



dxqcanada said:


> You should update the blog with you Minolta, it would be a nice addition. There are not many people shooting with non-Rollei/Yashica TLR's.


I will. I just need to start gathering some info, and there doesn't seem to be a lot about my particular version of Autocord out there. Or maybe I haven't been looking well enough


----------



## Derrel

invisible said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I also found this note in an APUG post:
> 
> "Also, if you open the back door with the focus in the midrange, the back will swing and press to break/bend the focus lever."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've just confirmed this (without breaking the lever, mind you). *What were these engineers thinking?*
Click to expand...


"Only from the mind of Minolta."


----------



## dxqcanada

I have not found much about the Model I either.
I wonder why they used the little "Minolta" on the name plate?
I see that yours has the odd strap lugs.


----------



## invisible

Derrel said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I also found this note in an APUG post:
> 
> "Also, if you open the back door with the focus in the midrange, the back will swing and press to break/bend the focus lever."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've just confirmed this (without breaking the lever, mind you). *What were these engineers thinking?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Only from the mind of Minolta."
Click to expand...

LOL!



dxqcanada said:


> I wonder why they used the little "Minolta" on the name plate?


I wonder myself as well. When looking for photos of the Model I (prior to buying it), I found nameplates with either the small or the regular "Minolta". Either some of those photos were mislabeled, or there were two different series of the Model I. I need to look more into this.



dxqcanada said:


> I see that yours has the odd strap lugs.


Yes, it took me a while to understand how they worked


----------



## dxqcanada

invisible said:


> That makes perfect sense. I thought Karl's prices were more reasonable than $125, but then again my perception was based on the praise he got on the forums.



Actually the focus lever replacement seems reasonable ... as I think he gets a custom made part to replace them (I don't think he has the original part).


----------



## dxqcanada

invisible said:


> That's a beauty! So what are you going to do with the broken one?



I have picked up a couple more ... I am going to build two good one's out of the three.

Thinking I will keep one for myself, sell off the other, and keep the one scavenged one for parts.

The one that I just picked up has a solid focus lever ... I am thinking that the "swinging film back" may play a big part in this broken lever thing.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> I have picked up a couple more ... I am going to build two good one's out of the three.
> 
> Thinking I will keep one for myself, sell off the other, and keep the one scavenged one for parts.


That's a smart idea. The one you sell off might even fetch you enough to pay for the others. Where did you get the new ones?



dxqcanada said:


> The one that I just picked up has a solid focus lever ... I am thinking that the "swinging film back" may play a big part in this broken lever thing.


I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## dxqcanada

eBay.


----------



## dxqcanada

FYI: if anyone needs some help with dis-assembly of Minolta Autocord L/LX ... I have three here that I am working on.
Tore down two of them ... and I should have two cleaned/lubed working ones soon.
Though I might only have enough leatherette for one.


----------



## dxqcanada

Update ... looked into soldering but that does not seem like an option due to the low melting temp of the pot metal.
I will be attempting JB Weld ... it might be strong enough to hold it.

I will be creating a write up with images on my repair work ... if anyone has something specific to look at then inform me and I can add it to my doc.


----------



## dxqcanada

JB Weld ... as I thought, is not strong enough.
Oh well.

Just cleaned and lubed the focusing helix and surrounding mechanism ... I can see why so many focus levers are broken by forcing the focus, on one of the cameras I have the grease was solidified in some spots. Had to scrape it off.


----------



## invisible

dxqcanada said:


> I will be creating a write up with images on my repair work


I'm sure this will be of help to a lot of DIY guys out there. 

Got myself a second Autocord identical to the first one, also in really good condition and with the lever moving smoothly and intact. Such a beautiful camera.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, why two of the same ?

Yeah, still documenting, I keep forgetting to take pictures as I go through it.

It's not that difficult once you take apart these camera's four or five times ... it's remember which type of screws go where is the problem.
I am not going to attempt to remove the shutter gears, I will leave that to others.

If anyone is interested, I will have a CLA'd Minolta Autocord "export" that I will sell once I am done.
I think I will also sell my Ricoh Diacord G (replace it with the Autocord LMX)


----------

